# Citibank Gets Hacked, Admits Compromised Data A Month Later



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Citibank has admitted that the personal information of around 200,000 customers has been compromised in an attack that occurred last month.

Source - Citibank Gets Hacked, Admits Compromised Data A Month Later [News]

Take a note Citibank customers on TDF . Inform your friends , Family.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 13, 2011)

Sad


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 13, 2011)

Heh! I, one of the guys from Yahoo! India and Standard Chartered's higher ups were talking about this and Playstation network hack during the bank's "breeze" launch. Pretty much everyone has a hands on their pocket and hoping they're not next. 

I saw this news few days ago. Its not really a new thing and citibank is not strangers to hackers.


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 13, 2011)

I request the hacker's community to hack icici bank coz they have already looted innocent indian coustomes.......!!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^hahahaa +1


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Why dont they hack the banks account and loot there money


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

What the heck man. I use Citibank exclusively. Is this global or India is also in the net..?




evewin89 said:


> I request the hacker's community to hack icici bank coz they have already looted innocent indian coustomes.......!!!!





gagan007 said:


> ^^^hahahaa +1



Guys do not joke about such matters. Crazy or what.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2011)

Even I use Citibank.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 13, 2011)

@asingh: Why are always so pumped up?  I am a customer of ICICI and use netbanking actively. So now you know that if "something" happens to ICICI servers, I will take a hit too. But lately those guys have started charging for bloody everything. I am seriously disappointed, but keeping the account open because cash can be deposited in an ICICI bank account from anywhere without any charge.

I forgot, have few friends who have Citibank account and use online banking too. Need to inform them.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

Even after being aware that it was hacked, sheesh guys, it has already been discussed in a previous thread. Should've changed the password at least.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2011)

oooh god..........even i use citibank....


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 13, 2011)

@gagan007 u r right bro. those who want to experience true (cheat) banking i advice u to go and open an account in ICICI bank......  u'll get to know soon why m so against such private banks who only knows how to make people fool.

These banks should be named as "hidden charges bank".......!!!!!!

@asingh I don't wanna share my bad experience with ICICI bank here.......if i do that no body from this forum will ever open any account in ICICI bank.... these people only know how to make indian people fool.

These banks only look tip-top form the front......but when u closely observe their methods of charging........u'll get to know how they maintain the outside look of their banks.

If U THINK I'M TELLING LIES.....THEN JUST OPEN ANY COMPLAIN FORUM (EVEN CONSUMER FORUM) OF INDIA WILL SHOW U HOW MANY PEOPLE JUST WANT TO CLOSE THEIR ACCOUNT BACAUSE OF THE HIGH CHARGES CUT FROM THEIR ACCOUNT WITHOUT INFORMING THE COUSTOMER'S


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @asingh: Why are always so pumped up?  I am a customer of ICICI and use netbanking actively. So now you know that if "something" happens to ICICI servers, I will take a hit too. But lately those guys have started charging for bloody everything. I am seriously disappointed, but keeping the account open because cash can be deposited in an ICICI bank account from anywhere without any charge.
> 
> I forgot, have few friends who have Citibank account and use online banking too. Need to inform them.



Gagan, thanks for the feedback,but can you answer the following:

1. From where did ICICI bank come into this conversation.
2. Is wishing for a public net service to be hacked good, irrespective how they are as an organization/service provider.
3. Will the above desire for fulfillment resolve the service levels of the bank.
4. Did it really add content to the original post.

?


----------



## noob (Jun 13, 2011)

SBI is best


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

damn, my father also uses Citibank.

should I request for a new IPIN? I usually use SMS verification though. Never touched/used/registered for net-banking.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay . Dont make this ICICI are poor or HDFC is poor or SBI is best  . 

Just pass on the information . Change your password if possible.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 13, 2011)

Banking fanboys? Seriously? People have so much time to kill? XD

No banks should be hacked. Then again- all hail the good ol' SBI. Then again I am like an old timer who still prefers cashing/depositing/transferring via cheques and good ol' passbook.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Online banking has made life easier for people like me who have no time on weekdays and Saturday morning does not exist .


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Banking fanboys? Seriously? People have so much time to kill? XD
> 
> No banks should be hacked. Then again- all hail the good ol' SBI. Then again I am like an old timer who still prefers cashing/depositing/transferring via cheques and good ol' passbook.



You handling all your tonnage of hardware purchases via hard transfers....!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

I use paypal ..


----------

